# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - maaliskuu-huhtikuu 2007

## jpmast

1.3.2007

Tkl
#613/10
#640/13
#206/17

----------


## jpmast

2.3.2007

Tkl
#204/16
#658/17

----------


## jtm

3.3 Tkl:
#418/18
#637/31

4.3 Tkl:
#267/18
#418/30

5.3 Tkl:
#206/16

----------


## jpmast

5.3.2007

TKL
#206/16
#658/17 Onko tämä siirretty pysyvämmin tälle linjalle ?
#204/19
#205/28
#210/30

----------


## ultrix

> #658/17 Onko tämä siirretty pysyvämmin tälle linjalle ?


Veikkaisin, että tuo on otettu #220:n tilalle, joka sijoitettiin linjan 2 ruuhkateliksi.

----------


## jtm

5.3 Tkl:
#411/18
#410/16
#655/7
#420/20

----------


## jtm

6.3 Tkl:
#610, 647/3
#206/16
#413, 406/17
#230/18
#410/19
#205/25
#232, 233/28

----------


## mpj

5.3

Tkl
#245/23
#610/6

6.3

Tkl
#264/1
#253/23

----------


## killerpop

Yritin karsia samat autot, jotka olivat edellisten kirjoittamissa viesteissä, mutta kyllähän muutama bongaus on tullut viime päivinä:

Pe 2.3.
TKL #239/1, #660/3. #230/15, #252/16, #205/26, #413/30

Ma 5.3.
TKL #257/1,  #647/15, #267/26, #406/26, #629/29

Ti 6.3.
TKL #239/1, #637/15, #660/21, #623/25, #236/26, #244/28, #631/39

----------


## Jykä

7.3
 Tkl:
 #410/30
 #235/23

----------


## Fiktio

Ke 7.3.
Paunu
#76/71B

----------


## mpj

6.3

Tkl
#265/23

7.3

Tkl
#228/17
#270/17
#206/16
#655/7
#650/25
#610/3

----------


## J_J

> Ke 7.3.
> Paunu
> #76/71B


Vihdoinkin ko. linjalle on hoksattu laittaa sellainen kulkuneuvo, mikä kiihkeärytmisessä seutuliikenteessä tulisikin olla. Toivoa sopii, että matalalattiakalusto olisi tullut Ideaparkin vuoroille jäädäkseen.

----------


## jtm

8.3 Tkl:
#206/1
#254/17

----------


## killerpop

7.3. TKL #640/15
8.3. TKL #205/1, #660/7, #233/15, #413/17, #628/21, #410/26, #208/26 ja #625/31

----------


## mpj

9.3

Tkl
#204/17
#610/3
#634/39
#613/6

----------


## Laituri

Ke 7.3.
#654/26

Ti 6.3.
#613/10

----------


## Rasbelin

su 11.3.

TKL #249 oli hajonnut linjalla 28 Otran talon kohdalla Hämeenkadulla klo 17.30 aikoihin. Suuntana oli ollut Sorila. Ei näkynyt ulospäin mikä oli syynä. Ainakin virrat toimivat.

----------


## killerpop

Vaikka sunnuntaihavainnot ovat yhtä tyhjän kanssa, niin silti pari mielenkiintoista bongausta:
TKL #637/3, #639/29 ja #641/21.

----------


## jpmast

11.3.

Tkl
#110/3

----------


## jtm

12.3 Tkl:
#613/39
#204/17
#413/18
#213/17
#406/28
#410/20
#645/29

----------


## mpj

Su 11.3

TKL
#234/30

Ma 12.3

TKL
#412/23
#250/23

----------


## jtm

12.3 Tkl:
#623/6

----------


## killerpop

Ti 13.3.2007 : Tällä kertaa telilinjalla 30 jopa kaksi lyhyttä autoa

TKL #228/13, #637/15, #655/17, #205/22, #242/23, #660/25, #270/28, #642/30 ja #625/30

----------


## jtm

13.3 Tkl:
#405/19
#414/28
#610/3
#419/18
#209/18
#412/18
#613/39
#208/26

----------


## mpj

13.3

Tkl
#249/23
#623/6

----------


## Laituri

Ti 13.3.
LL #51(K202) /Lempäälä-Hervanta

----------


## jtm

13.3 Tkl:
#204/28
#234/29, ihmettelin kovasti tätä.

----------


## ultrix

La 10.3.

Paunu
#8/71B

Ma 12.3.

TKL
#629/10

----------


## laatikko

14.3
tkl
#207/27

----------


## jtm

14.3 Tkl:
#404/18
#411/16
#230/17
#660/7
#613/39
#412/16

----------


## jst

14.3. Tkl:

#205/23
#421/22

----------


## jtm

14.3 Tkl:
Kaikki viimat tältä päivältä:
#204/1
#205/23
#206/1
#207/27
#208/26
#209/28 (VAKIO)


#629/3

----------


## mpj

Ti 13.3

TKL
#245/20

----------


## mpj

To 15.3

TKL
#266/17
#204/30
#234/19

----------


## jst

15.3.

Tkl:

#205/20
#206/23

----------


## ultrix

To 15.3.

TKL
#614/29

LL
#19/85

----------


## jtm

15.3 Tkl:
#413/16
#419/16
#629/7
#656/7
#647/21
#232/23
#230/17

----------


## jst

16.3. Tkl:

#205/16
#270/17
#410/17
#412/22
#208/26

----------


## mpj

Pe 16.3

TKL
#204/15
#623/6
#234/13

Paunu

#1-17/61

----------


## Eppu

16.3. myös:
#413 / 16
#205 / 16
#207 / 22

----------


## jtm

16.3 Tkl:
#660/29
#664/29

----------


## laatikko

17.3
tkl #419/23

----------


## mpj

La 17.3

TKL
#644/10
#422/23

----------


## jtm

17.3 Länsilinjat:
#34/Y99

----------


## jtm

16.3 Tkl:
#224/28

19.3 Tkl:
#625/29
#637/17
#207/18
#412/20
#270/20
#260/23
#410/16
#660/27
#253/28

----------


## mpj

Ma 19.3

TKL
#213/13
#261/28
#612/25
#419/23

----------


## jst

19.3.

Tkl:
#209/13

----------


## Rasbelin

ma 19.3.

LL #15 @ 85

----------


## jtm

18.3 Tkl:
#234/19

----------


## jtm

20.3 Tkl:
#204/2 :Very Happy:  
#407/16
#625/29
#410/17
#205/22
#207/1
#234/13

----------


## jst

> 20.3 Tkl:
> #407/16


??

Oli ainakin aamulla linjalla 20.

20.3.

TKl:

#412/20
#256/23

----------


## ultrix

Ti 20.3.

TKL 
#613/23

----------


## jtm

20.3 Tkl: Tein pari bongausta, kun pyöräilin kotiin koulusta
#246/18
#122/28 (oli siirretty #421/28:n vuoron tilalle, kun taas #421/28 oli siirretty #209/28:n vakiolle)

----------


## killerpop

> #122/28


Tosiaan, proto-Scalojakin näkyi pitkästä aikaa ainakin tämän verran, viimeisen 3 viikon aikana on ollut omat havainnot aika vähissä niistä.

Tämän lisäksi ti 20.3.2007: TKL #407/20, #647/2 ja Jätti-Wiima #204/2.

----------


## jpmast

20.3.2007

TKL
#207/1
#204 & #647/2
#205/22
#208/26
Sitten olin näkevinäni #637 ja #651 myös linjalla 26 ?
#633/30
Korvasi nähtävästi 218, joka sanoi työsopimuksen irti keskustorilla.

Länsilinjat
#27/50

----------


## Ozzy

Mitähän siellä Lapinniemessä tapahtuu, kun tosiaan vielä kahdeksan jälkeen illalla tuo Jätti-Wiima #204 lähti torilta aikaslailla piukassa sinnepäin- jotkut opettajien koulutuspäivät ilmeisesti. Siellähän oli ennen OPEKON koulutuskeskus... taitavat siellä viellä majoittua vaikka itse kurssit on siirtyneet muualle?

----------


## jst

21.3.

Tkl:

#205/22
#204/18
#629/6
#270/23

----------


## mpj

Ke 21.3

TKL
#613/18
#627/20
#631/20
#412/20
#262/23

----------


## jtm

21.3 Tkl:
Mää huomasin, että ainakin #412 omnicityyn oli vaihettu sellanen punasilla numeroilla oleva kello.

#269/16
#417/28
#419/18
#230/13
#649/25:lla etuovi temppuili.
20.3 Tkl:
Veikkaan, että #209/28 oli mennyt rikki, koska sillä oli lamput ihan pimeenä ja näytti vähän rikkinäiseltä ja oli NEALANHALLI kyltti

----------


## J_J

> 20.3 Tkl:
> Veikkaan, että #209/28 oli mennyt rikki, koska sillä oli lamput ihan pimeenä ja näytti vähän rikkinäiseltä ja oli NEALANHALLI kyltti


1. Tuon ikäinen auto saakin jo näyttää hivenen rikkinäiseltä. Ei vaikuttane käytännön toimivuuteen millään tavalla.
2. Lamput voidaan haluttaessa "pimentää" katkaisijasta muussakin tapauksessa, kuin vaunun rikkoutuessa.
3. Itse en ole onnistunut havainnoimaan kuvatun kaltaista "NEALANHALLI" -kylttiä vielä missään TKL:n autossa. Pisteet uniikista havainteesta!

----------


## Laituri

Ti 20.3.
TKL #204/2:sta, satuin myös bongaamaan. Miten, oliko #220:n tilalla (en havainnut, enkä muista mikä vuoro oli) vai oliko peräti kaksi teliä kakkosella? Ozzy mainitsi koulutuspäivistä.

Ke 21.3.



> #631/20


 Juu, ei ollutkaan #633, vaan #631  :Wink: 
#228/30
#610/6

----------


## killerpop

> Ti 20.3.
> TKL #204/2:sta, satuin myös bongaamaan. Miten, oliko #220:n tilalla (en havainnut, enkä muista mikä vuoro oli) vai oliko peräti kaksi teliä kakkosella? Ozzy mainitsi koulutuspäivistä.


2:n kalusto eilen oli #204, #647 ja #659. Ja oli #220:n tilalla. Eli ei ollut toista teliä suinkaan. Ja mistäpä teliä oltais saatukaan kun tuntuvat puuttuvan telilinjoiltakin  :Very Happy:  (esim #627/20 tänään ja #613/23 eilen  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Eppu

> Ja mistäpä teliä oltais saatukaan kun tuntuvat puuttuvan telilinjoiltakin


Hieman alkaa mietityttään, poistetaanko kaikkia jättiwiimoja sittenkään tänä keväänä. Kun uutuuksia tulee liikenteeseen vain 5 kappaletta, olis yhdelle tai kahdelle jättiwiimalle ehkä käyttöä ens talvenakin - riippuu tietysti tilaajasta salliiko se yli-ikäisen korkealattiakaluston käyttämisen edes vara-autoina...

----------


## jtm

> Hieman alkaa mietityttään, poistetaanko kaikkia jättiwiimoja sittenkään tänä keväänä. Kun uutuuksia tulee liikenteeseen vain 5 kappaletta, olis yhdelle tai kahdelle jättiwiimalle ehkä käyttöä ens talvenakin - riippuu tietysti tilaajasta salliiko se yli-ikäisen korkealattiakaluston käyttämisen edes vara-autoina...


22.3 Tkl:
Ainakib MPJ sano, että Wiimoja ei poisteta tänä keväänä. Onkohan muuten tuo #625/29 jo muuttunut vakioksi, koska se on ollut jo yli viikon?

21.3 Tkl:
#424/22

----------


## killerpop

> Onkohan muuten tuo #625/29 jo muuttunut vakioksi, koska se on ollut jo yli viikon?


Ei ole, 

To 22.3. TKL #612/26, #651/3, #217/2 ja #625/27

----------


## ultrix

Ti 20.3.

#410/17


To 22.3.

#655/10

----------


## mpj

To 22.3

TKL
#410/17
#270/23
#207/30
#610/6
#660/29
#659/27
#635/25

----------


## jtm

22.3 Tkl:
#424/22
#412/22
#244/22
#625/29

22.3 Länsilinjat:
#41/79

----------


## jtm

22.3 Tuli tossa pongattua keskustorilla n.1.5 tuntia busseja ja pari tärppäs. Tkl:
#220/23
#218/26
#214/1
#425/16
#208/1
#627/18
#613/2
#648/7
#230/26
#244/1
#625/27
#426/16, tämä vaihdettiin Teiskontien Esson kohdalla #233/16 tilalle n. klo 17.55, en nähnyt kyllä yhtään vikaa, mutta se piti ihmeellistä ääntä.

22.3 Paunu:
#9/70

----------


## scala

23.3

#413/23

----------


## jtm

23.3 Tkl:
#660/25
#413/23
#410/17

----------


## jst

21.3.

Tkl
#206/1

22.3.

Tkl
#206/1

23.3.

Tkl
#206/22
#207/20

----------


## jst

23.3.

Tkl
#417/13

24.3.

Tkl
#422/23
#419/23

----------


## jtm

24.3 Tkl:
#265/13

25.3 Tkl:
#257/28
#263/16

----------


## jtm

26.3 Tkl:
#228/17
#631/19
#270/18
#207/20
#410/20
#412/17
#612/29 (oli saanut ainakin uudet takavalot ja maalin pintaan)
#660/25
#230/18
#264/16
#649/Y16

----------


## J_J

> 22.3 Paunu:
> #9/70


Auton nro 9 päivittäiseen ajorupeamaan kuuluu yksi sivu linjaa 70 Tampereelta Nokialle.

----------


## jtm

26.3 Tkl:
#411/18
#616/6 (mahtaako kukaan tietää missä nämä 615-616 olivat, kun ei vähään aikaan ole näkynyt liikenteessä)

----------


## jpmast

26.3.
Tkl
#206 & #625/13
#270/18
#205/22

----------


## killerpop

> 26.3 Tkl:
> #631/19


Iltapäivällä auto näytti olevan linjan 30 kalustossa. Liekö telipulaa, vai onko telit sitten ylimitoitettuja...

----------


## jst

26.3.
Tkl
#417/22

----------


## jtm

24.3 Tkl:
#268/18

27.3 Tkl:
#610/25
#411/23
#213/18
#619/13
#620/18
#205/22
#260/16
#657/2
#612/29
#228/13

----------


## jst

27.3.
tkl
#427/28
#425/22
#233/23
#228/13
#412/17
#245/17
#657/2
#205/22
#204/30

----------


## jtm

> Iltapäivällä auto näytti olevan linjan 30 kalustossa. Liekö telipulaa, vai onko telit sitten ylimitoitettuja...


Se on voitu vaihtaa, mutta mää näin sen n.klo 7.40 TAYS:n kohdalla.
Tietääkö kukaan missä  612, 615-616 oli, kun ei vähään aikaan näkyny liikentees?

----------


## jtm

27.3 Tkl:
#645/16
#416/16

----------


## Razer

27.3. Tkl:
#636/7
#641/7

----------


## ultrix

To 22.3.
TKL #637/10


Ti 27.3.
LL #90 kulki Hervannantietä kutosen edellä, ja kääntyi Hepolamminkadun risteyksessä itään(!).

----------


## JudgeT

Ti 27.3. TKL:
#206 / 13 keskellä päivää, eli vähintään pitkä osapäivä
#625 / 13 klo 16:10 Hermiasta, tuulilasikuormassa Poliisikoululta alkaen ja varsin tiivis tunnelma yliopistolle asti. Itsellä onneksi ikkunanpuoleinen istumapaikka  :Biggrin:

----------


## killerpop

> Tietääkö kukaan missä  612, 615-616 oli, kun ei vähään aikaan näkyny liikentees?


#612 oli osallisena Hervannan kolariin ja oli muutaman kuukauden poissa ajosta.

#615 on ollut suhteellsien vakituiseen aamulla Y3:n kuljettimena. Viime viikollakin.




> Ti 27.3. TKL:
> #625 / 13 klo 16:10 Hermiasta, tuulilasikuormassa Poliisikoululta alkaen ja varsin tiivis tunnelma yliopistolle asti. Itsellä onneksi ikkunanpuoleinen istumapaikka


Ja myös #619/13

Ti 27.3.2007: TKL #629/7, #253/1, #230/26, #425/22, #427/28, #620/18, #411/23, #641/7 #657/2 ja #613/2. (jaha, osan havainteista kertoikin jtm ja jst)

----------


## Rasbelin

Kun kerran pyydettiin tietoja #615:n liikkeistä, niin:

ti 27.3.

TKL #615 @ 29

----------


## jtm

28.3 Tkl:
#416/17
#610/25
#659/19
#404/18
#406/20

----------


## Razer

28.3. Linjalla 6 aamun toisessa lähdössä Hatanpäältä klo 6:50 vaihdettiin autoa Ahlmanin pysäkillä teliin #231.

----------


## jst

28.3.
Tkl
#412/23
#250/23
#409/22
#206/13
#620/18
#245/30

----------


## jpmast

28.3.
Tkl
#625/13

----------


## jtm

28.3 Tkl:
#246/16
#207/16
#422/18

27.3 Tkl:
#207/20

----------


## jtm

29.3 Tkl:
#207/16
#231/16
#647/7
#404/18
#257/13
#610/25

----------


## jst

29.3.
Tkl
#662/Y13
#612/7
#411/23
#211/19

----------


## jtm

29.3 Tkl:
#634/7
#426/16
#217/18
#625/29

----------


## Miska

To 29.3.2007

Linjalla 30 TKL #613 Scania N113CLL Lahti 402 vuodelta 1994.

----------


## jpmast

29.3.
Tkl
#221/2
#209/13
#206/17
#205/22

----------


## jtm

29.3 Tkl:
#206/17
#629/15

----------


## Laituri

Ti 27.3.



> LL #90 kulki Hervannantietä kutosen edellä, ja kääntyi Hepolamminkadun risteyksessä itään(!).


Tulee mieleeni, olisiko ollut iltapäivän Lempäälä-Hervanta vuoro? Välillä on MB tai K202. Itäänpäin kääntymistä en ymmärrä.




> #619/13


Volvo-Voith humina Lukonmäessä.. Onkohan #210 ollut 6:lla tai 13:lla..

----------


## jst

30.3.
Tkl
#404/22
#412/22
#612/7
#619/27
#205/19
#228/22
#610/25
#631/25
#244/13

----------


## jtm

30.3 Tkl:
#207/2
#258/18
#223/18
#623/6
#637/19
#620/16
#206/17
#629/27

----------


## killerpop

pe 30.3.

Paunu #52/71

----------


## Rasbelin

> pe 30.3.
> 
> Paunu #52/71


Ehdit näemmä ensin.  :Very Happy: 

No laitetaan sitten:

LL #56 @ 50

----------


## ultrix

Pe 30.3.
#620/16

La 31.3.
#418/17

----------


## jtm

30.3 Tkl:
#220/18
#222/16

31.3 Tkl:
#268/20
#409/30

1.4 Tkl:
#251/17
#268/18
#265/18
#417/Y1

----------


## ultrix

Sitten vähän palmusunnuntain havaintoja:

Su 01.04.

TKL
#110/14
#200/13
#356/23
#361/16
#407/7
#584/5

LL
#82/50

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sitten vähän palmusunnuntain havaintoja:
> 
> Su 01.04.
> 
> TKL
> #110/14
> #200/13
> #356/23
> #361/16
> ...


Kirjoittaja lienee tietoinen, että #584:n kuvaaja on J. Nordlund Helsingistä, vaikkakin kuvan julkaisuoikeus on myönnetty Tampereen seudun bussisivuille. Todettakoon, että alkuperäisen kuvan ottaja on aina tyytyväinen, kun kuvia esitellään julkisesti - etenkin myönteisissä merkeissä...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ozzy

toi #584 oli tänään muuten ahkerana ajoi ehtoolla vielä linjan #69  (Hervanta-Kylmäkosken säilö) viikonloppulomakuljetuksetkin...

----------


## killerpop

Totisinta totta kuitenkin 1.4.2006 esitteli LL #92, joka oli linjalla 85/86 Mutalaan klo 19:05 lähdössä, kuten kuva kertonee. Sivulla ja takana olikin hitsattu pikseleihin tuo 85, eikä se renkannut levottomasti 86:ksi, kuten etukilpi teki  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Kirjoittaja lienee tietoinen, että #584:n kuvaaja on J. Nordlund Helsingistä, vaikkakin kuvan julkaisuoikeus on myönnetty Tampereen seudun bussisivuille. Todettakoon, että alkuperäisen kuvan ottaja on aina tyytyväinen, kun kuvia esitellään julkisesti - etenkin myönteisissä merkeissä...


Kyllä, ja otin tietoisen riskin linkittäessäni suoraan kuvaan. Tiesin kuitenkin hra JNo:n sangen lämminhenkiseksi kaveriksi, joten annoin palaa koko rahan edestä.  :Wink:

----------


## jst

2.4.
Länsilinjat
#40/79
Tkl
#610/25

----------


## jtm

2.4 Tkl:'
#207/2
#416/19
#268/18
#411/18
#231/16

----------


## Laituri

ma 2.4.
TKL #211/15

----------


## Eppu

2.4. vielä...
#413/13
#220/26
#228/12
#234/13
#655/10
#620/7
#629/31
#404/22 (liekö vakkarisijoitus...?)

----------


## killerpop

2.4. aamuruuhkassa TKL #633/Y3 (jossa pääasiassa ollut #615)

----------


## Eppu

Ja tän päivän havainteita kuvina löytyy täältä alkaen tästä  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

2.4 Tkl:
#422/20 (vaihdettiin #426 tilalle Sampolan koulun kohdalla n.klo17.20, koska #426 oli noussut haitari kohta ylös, mutta oli jo tänään liikenteessä 3.4)

3.4 Tkl:
#610/25
#220/18
#228/17
#206/17

----------


## Eppu

> 3.4 Tkl:
> #610/25
> #220/18
> #228/17
> #206/17


...ja:
#612/26
#646/19

----------


## jtm

3.4 Tkl:
#238/16
#253/16
#411/18
#412/20
#234/28

----------


## jst

3.4.
Tkl
#422/18
#220/18
#260/22
#270/23

----------


## Eppu

...ja #613 liikkui myös 26:lla (3.4.)

----------


## killerpop

Ja linja 26 ammentaa lisää havaintoja,

3.4. myös TKL #214/26.

----------


## jtm

4.4 Tkl:
Tuli aamulla ennen koulun alkua vähän bongailtua.
#655/25
#270/19
#410/16
#408/19
#220/Y16
#617-619/7, en tiennyt mikä noista oli mutta oli joku noista. Taisi hajota Esson kohdalla, koska oli pitkään pysähdyksissä ja valotkin oli sammutettu.

----------


## jtm

4.4 Tkl:
#660/25
#647/27

----------


## JudgeT

> 4.4 Tkl:
> #617-619/7, en tiennyt mikä noista oli mutta oli joku noista. Taisi hajota Esson kohdalla, koska oli pitkään pysähdyksissä ja valotkin oli sammutettu.


Sepä hajosi sopivasti, ainakin kuljettajan kannalta  :Very Happy:  Voi tietysti olla, että auton hajoamisen lisäksi johonkin "torille kuormassa ja tyhjänä takaisin" -vuoroon on jäänyt änkyröimään ns. riittävästi pelivaraa. 

Vuonna 2003 minäkin ehdin käymään eräässä aamuvuorossa Hervannasta Tieteenkadulla asti kahvilla, vaikken ralli&rata -tyylillä ajanutkaan. Tällaiset pikku mokat - vai pitäisikö sanoa seniorivuorot  :Wink:  - on sen jälkeen varmasti rationalisoitu pois. Hyvä niin, jos ruuhkaan on saatu lisäminuutteja.

----------


## jtm

4.4 Tkl:
#610/25
#206/17
#419/16
#228/17
#407/16
#664/7

----------


## Eppu

4.4.
#413/1 (#407:n tilalla)
#234/2
#408/19
#207/13

LL #93/85

----------


## jtm

> Totisinta totta kuitenkin 1.4.2006 esitteli LL #92, joka oli linjalla 85/86 Mutalaan klo 19:05 lähdössä, kuten kuva kertonee. Sivulla ja takana olikin hitsattu pikseleihin tuo 85, eikä se renkannut levottomasti 86:ksi, kuten etukilpi teki


4.4 Länsilinjat:
Vähän samanlaisen tapauksen näin tänään. Olin menossa lamminpäähän ja hyppäsin #51/80 tai 86, koska edessä oli 80 ja sivulla 86.

4.4 Tkl:
#205/1
#248/18
#620/21

----------


## jtm

4.4 Tkl:
#411/18
#268/23

5.4 Tkl:
#230/2
#245/13
#270/15
#228/18
#411/18
#625/31

----------


## Eppu

> 4.4 Tkl:
> #625/31


...ja oli muuten sitten päreet väärin kilvin varustettu ('JANKA') :Smile:

----------


## jtm

9.4 Tkl:
#245/16
#236/28

7.4 Helb:
614/742 (joku vantaalainen bussi, en tiä onko vakio, mutta laitoin vaan)

----------


## Razer

Näin heti aamusta:
10.4. TKL
#660/6
#655/6

----------


## jtm

10.4 Tkl:
#404/16 (takana oli 22)

#647/27
#411/28
#629/29

#261/1
#204/13
#212/13
#234/13
#620/21
#410/22
#412/30

----------


## jst

10.4.
Tkl
#205/22
#207/22

----------


## jtm

11.4 Tkl:
#218/13
#205/16
#404/16
#408/18
#410/20
#414/26
#230/27
#618/27
#411/28
#620/29

----------


## ultrix

11.4.

TaKL:

#207/19

----------


## jtm

11.4 Tkl:
#619/7
#204/13
#423/23

----------


## killerpop

ja 12.4. yksi merkintä,

TKL #623/28, eli linjalla, jossa kalusto pääsääntöisesti muodostuu telibusseista ja nivelautosta.

----------


## jtm

12.4 Tkl:
#655/3
#205/16
#234/18
#625/18
#261/19
#410/20

Paunu:
#71/45

----------


## jtm

13.4 Tkl:
#205/13
#213/16
#625/16
#404/18
#413/20
#411/28

#660/3
#234/13 
#270/13
#620/13
#256/16
#633/16
#228/18
#412/22
#629/25
#224/28
Kaikki Wiimat tältä päivältä, 13.4 Tkl:
#204/13
#205/13
#206/30
#207/30
#208/26(vakio)
#209/28(vakio)

----------


## jtm

14.4 Tkl:
#647/3
#235/13
#269/16
#408/17
#254/18
#268/18
#418/18
#417/23
#422/23
#265/28

----------


## killerpop

> #208/26(vakio)


Ei mitenkään vakio. Eikä tule sellainen olemaankaan. Yleinen auto toisinaan, varsinkin kun matalalattiateleistä on pulaa.
Tosin täältä Hämeenlinnasta ei ole havaintoja kerrottavaksi, mutta mainittakoon tämä muotoseikka.

----------


## jtm

15.4 Tkl:
#647/3
#644/12
#254/16
#633/16
#228/18
#230/22
#236/23
#269/26
#229/28

----------


## jtm

16.4 Tkl:
#206/22
#207/19
#234/20
#237/17
#249/22
#254/16
#269/16
#270/16
#404/18
#408/22
#411/28
#412/13
#613/27
#629/3
#637/29
#638/26
#641/15

----------


## jtm

16.4 Tkl:
#224/28

17.4 Tkl:
#629/3
#612/7
#655/7
#625/10
#413/13
#647/13
#409/Y16
#410/16
#411/16
#206/18
#207/19
#230/19
#270/27 (en ole ihan varma että onko vakio enään mutta merkkaampa kuitenkin)
#663/29
#205/16

----------


## Allison

17.4 Länsilinjat:
#90/Hervanta-Höytämö-Sääksjärvi-Lempäälä

----------


## jtm

18.4 Tkl:
#204/18
#206/16
#213/28
#230/19
#234/17
#263/23
#270/16
#410/16
#411/28
#412/16
#612/7
#625/13
#629/3
Y:t 
#404/Y16
#626/Y13

----------


## Razer

18.4. Tkl #655/31

----------


## jtm

19.4 Tkl:
#270/23
#413/13
#423/28
#411/16
#206/16
#207/19
#410/16
#620/15
#635/19
#204/13
#651/25
#233/1
#260/19
#265/18

19.4 Länsilinjat
#19/79
#19/85

----------


## ultrix

To 19.4.

#205/30
#225/15
#230/19
#254/15

jtm: koska sulta tulee noita havaintoja noin vietävän paljon (ihmettelen oikeasti, miten kerkeet havainnoimaan noin paljon), voisitko jäsennellä havainnot johonkin järjestykseen, esim. linjan tai auton järjestysnumeron perusteella?

----------


## killerpop

To 19.4.

TKL #613/26, #614/31, #255/30

Mainittakoon #255:sta "hauska" yksityiskohta, että ovipuolen mainosteipit ovat jo hetken kertoneet että "ETO ON POP". Tiedä sit mitä etomista tällä tarkoitetaan  :Smile: 

PS: yhdelle riville mahtuu enemmän kuin yksi auto, vaikkapa saman mallisarjan autot tai kalustotyypeittäin (teli/nivel/pätkä)

----------


## scala

Pe 20.4

TKL #234/23

----------


## jtm

> jtm: koska sulta tulee noita havaintoja noin vietävän paljon (ihmettelen oikeasti, miten kerkeet havainnoimaan noin paljon), voisitko jäsennellä havainnot johonkin järjestykseen, esim. linjan tai auton järjestysnumeron perusteella?


Oli eilen niin kiire, että en kerennyt, mutta normaalisti teen sen. Kyllähän niitä tulee aina esim. välkillä ja koulumatkoilla.

20.4 Tkl:
#207/19
#230/25
#262/18
#629/22
#651/25
#660/2

Mahtaako kukaan tietää onko hotrod & rock shown aikana 7:lla teli/nivel autoa? Olisi kiva tietää kun asuu siinä ruotulas.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Mahtaako kukaan tietää onko hotrod & rock shown aikana 7:lla teli/nivel autoa? Olisi kiva tietää kun asuu siinä ruotulas.


Mitä todennäköisemmin ei, koska nykyäänhän Pirkkahallin tapahtumien kuljetustarpeet hoidetaan suoremman ja nopeamman linjan 1 normaaleilla vuoroilla ja Y1-lisävuoroilla, aivan kuten tehtiin viimeksi matkamessujen yhteydessä.

----------


## jtm

21.4 Tkl:

#260/1
#647/7
#410/16
#418/16
#269/17
#632/21
#236/22
#267/23
#422/23
#259/26
#242/28
#413/30

----------


## jtm

22.4 Tkl:
#637/7
#649/7
#260/13
#251/18
#254/18
#267/18
#268/18
#419/23
#234/28

23.4 Tkl:
#220/1
#660/2
#423/13
#411/16
#633/18 (#405/18 tilalla)
#212/23
#647/27
#424/16

Veolia:
#618/75

----------


## jtm

> #633/18 (#405/18 tilalla)


23.4 Tkl:
#655/7
#263/16
#257/20
#405/18 (palasi takaisin #633/18 tilalla)

----------


## jtm

24.4 Tkl:
Y:t
#626/Y13
#404/Y16

#204/1
#660/2
#655/3
#614/7
#254/13
#412/13
#240/15
#423/16
#214/22
#408/22
#410/23
#613/25
#643/25
#414/26
#647/27
#270/28
#651/29

----------


## Laituri

> ke 18.4. Volvo 8700 #90


Ti 24.4.
LL Scala #34/Lempäälä-Hervanta

Linjan 50 autosijoituksista riippuen, välillä K202, MB ..




> to 19.4. TKL #613/26


Tästä yksityiskohta, näin kun huristi Nekalan suuntaan.. 
(Etunumero oli TKL:n käytännöstä poiketen veivattu puoliväliin.. )

----------


## jtm

24.4 Tkl:
#205/16
#237/28

----------


## jtm

25.4 Tkl:
#655/2
#660/2
#207/13
#411/16
#625/25
#643/27
#647/27

#204/1
#614/3
#234/18
#230/22
#264/23
#205/25
#651/29

#612/7

No, muihin asioihin. Tietääkö kukaan Tampereelta lähteviä vuoroja Lahteen 13:30 ja 15:00, mitä busseja näissä saattaa olla?

----------


## Rasbelin

> Veolia:
> #618/75


Havaintosi on reilut 10 vuotta ajasta jäljessä, koska kyseessä on auton vakisijoitus sitten sen hankinnan.

Sen sijaan voisi mainita:

ti 24.4.

VT #622 @ t75

----------


## killerpop

TKL ajelutti 26.4. autoja seuraavasti: Lahti 402:ia #610/10, #629/2, #234/30 ja Scala #243/15

----------


## jtm

26.4 Tkl:
#412/16
#411/18
#647/27, onko jo peräti vakioksi muuttunut?
#421/28

Mahtaako kukaan tietää koska nuo uudet scalat tulee Tkl:lle?

Valkeakosken liikenne:
#8/53, ihan komea tuo uusi scala.

----------


## killerpop

> Valkeakosken liikenne:
> #8/53, ihan komea tuo uusi scala.


Itseasiassa tänään auto on ollut kaikilla 50-sarjan linjoilla, joita Valkeakosken Liikenne ajaa: eli 51, 52, 53 ja 55. Ja käynyt tietty TAYS:ssakin.

----------


## ultrix

Tämän päivän (To 26.4.) havaintoja TKL:n linja-autoista:

#207/13 (Jätti-Wiima)
#230/27 (Lahti 402)

Aiemmat havainnot, joita en vielä ole ehtinyt ilmoittaa:

Ti 24.4: #644/22 (Scala-pätkä)

Ke 25.4: jtm:n havainnoiman 205:n (Jätti-Wiima) lisäksi myös 270 (KUB-Scala) linjalla 25.

----------


## ultrix

Havaintoja tältä aamulta 27.4:

TKL #614/29, #633/30.

----------


## jtm

27.4 Tkl:
#220/16
#249/16
#647/27

----------


## Razer

Puuroutuipa tänään taas liikenne yllättävän pahanlaatuiseksi :S

Ainakaan itä-länsi-suunnassa keskustan liikenne ei pelannut alkuunsakaan.
Matka linjalla 3 Itsenäisyydenkadun itäpäästä Tuulensuuhun kesti noin 35 minuuttia ja Hatanpään ruuhkaan saapuessaan vuoro oli ilmeisesti jo 50 minuuttia myöhässä aikataulustaan.

Jos jollain on tietoa oliko tapahtumiin jotain normaalista poikkeavaa syytä niin olisi mukava kuulla. En itse nähnyt matkallani kuitenkaan mitään tavallisuudesta poikkeavaa tekijää.

----------


## Kinmo

http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/20964.shtml

----------


## jtm

27.4 Tkl:
#402/26

28.4 Tkl:
#236/17
#408/17
#418/23
#421/23

29.4 Tkl:
#230/1
#633/16
#236/17
#267/18

30.4 Tkl:
#629/3
#206/16

----------


## Jufo

Vappuaaton 30.4. kaikki Jätti-Wiimat:
#204, 207 / 13
#205 / 12
#206 / 16
#208 / 26
#209 / 15

----------


## jtm

Kaikki omat vapunaaton (30.4) havainnot, Tkl:
#617/2|
#631/2|-näköjään ei ollut yhtään vakioo 2:lla.
#660/2|
#626/3, tullut #629/3 tilalle.
#205/12
#207/13
#209/15
#620/20
#234/22
#411/23
#423/23
#654/23
#410/26
#412/26
#614/29
#230/30
Y:t 30.4-1.5 vuorokauden vaihteessa, Tkl:
#267/Y13
#211/Y17
#647/Y28

----------


## ultrix

Viimeiset huhtikuun havainnot:

27.4. #246 ja #248 seisoivat Keskustorilla Vanhaa kirkkoa vastapäätä.
30.4. #647/12

----------

